# UFr buffer algs



## Nam Dank the Tank (Aug 8, 2017)

Is there an alg list for wings with UFr? If there isn't, what are the best cycles for UFr>l slice target>UBr ?


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 8, 2017)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-collection-of-bld-algorithms-lists.65238/

Theirs a few lists in there.


----------

